# Keeping current number and using 2 phones at the same time



## Shaz (29 Apr 2011)

Hi, 
I have a Prepay O2 phone with lots of  credit on it. I am thinking about switching to three mobile billpay as there is a good deal on at the moment. I intend to keep my current mobile no. When I am on the three mobile bill pay using  my current mobile no, would it still be possible to use my O2 phone. I could use the O2 credit to call overseas – overseas calls are not covered by the free units under the three mobile billpay. 
Thanks.


----------



## Spear (29 Apr 2011)

You could buy a new O2 sim and then transfer your existing credit to that. Note that your credit won't last forever, so make sure you will actually use it all.


----------



## Leo (29 Apr 2011)

No, you won't be able to use O2 credit while using a Three SIM. Use up the O2 credit, or transfer it to another O2 user, then move to Three.
Leo


----------



## Spear (29 Apr 2011)

The OP did not ask whether it was possible to use O2 credit on a Three SIM.  

The question was whether the O2 credit could continue to be used, which is of course true, if a new O2 SIM was purchased (e.g. with the minimum €10 credit) and if the credit on the old O2 SIM was transferred (or "gifted") to the new O2 SIM.  This new SIM could then be used for outgoing/ international calls, etc.


----------



## peteb (29 Apr 2011)

You're assuming the credit is transferrable! Is it?


----------



## Spear (29 Apr 2011)

Yes, that is the assumption. An unusual request for the phone company, but one they can technically do.


----------

